# To click or not to click



## Radlerin (12. November 2009)

So, da nehm ich doch einfach die Frage von Qland mal auf, weil ich das auch ein sehr interessantes Thema finde. 

Also: Was und wie fahrt ihr in Bezug auf die Pedalen? Fahrt ihr lieber Clickies oder lieber Flats? 

Ist wohl auch oft abhängig vom Einsatzzweck...

Ich persönlich (nur "normal" Wald/Straße, aber nicht so "krasse" Sachen wie Downhill oder Bikepark oder wasauchimmer) fahr eigentlich immer mit Clickies, kurze Strecken auch in normalen Schuhen auf den Clickies.

Als ich das erste mal "richtig eingeklickt" unterwegs war, bin ich so einen steilen Anstieg (steiler Anstieg? ach egal...) hoch, der an einer Hauptstraße endete. Ich freu mich also, dass ich so gut da hochkomme dank meiner Clickies. Naja und plötzlich und unerwartet  war da diese Hauptstraße und ich war immer noch eingeklickt (und konnte mich auch nicht ausklicken wegen des Anstiegs). Bremsen musste ich aber. Ich sag mal so: Bremsen und Nichtausklicken ist keine gute Kombination.  Was habe ich daraus gelernt? 1. Unbedingt üben, auch unter Last auszuklicken. 2. Auf der Seite *liegend*, klickt es sich auch ganz ganz schlecht aus.  

Ihr seid ran.


----------



## muirana (12. November 2009)

Ich fahr ja noch nicht so lange...mein Freund ist aber überzeugter Klickfahrer und meinte ich solle doch auch mal...
Ich habe also nun Schuhe mit Platten drunter und Pedale die beides können. Mit und ohne Klickies.
Mit Klickies fahre ich selten und ausschließlich auf geraden Strecken ohne einen Hauch von Wurzeln die ich wirklich gut kenne. Alles andere sowie Straßen nur ohne.
Keine Ahnung ob man sich irgendwann sicherer fühlt mit den Dingern, ich momentan nicht...und ich glaube ich mag auch gar nicht ausprobieren wie die sich auf der Seite liegend ausklicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (12. November 2009)

muirana schrieb:


> und ich glaube ich mag auch gar nicht ausprobieren wie die sich auf der Seite liegend ausklicken lassen.



Ist auch absolut nicht empfehlenswert! 

Ich hab meine Clickies im Übrigen sozusagen auf "leichtes Aussteigen" eingestellt (mit diesen Feinheiten hatte ich mich damals bei der ersten Ausfahrt leider noch nicht beschäftigt). Seither bin ich immer rechtzeitig und sicher von der Pedale gekommen, wenn das nötig war.

Für mich ist es halt der Vorteil, auf den Singlespeedern einen viel besseren runden Tritt zu haben und auf allen Rädern Anstiege leichter zu schaffen.


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2009)

Hab meine Clicks (mal wieder) dran geschraubt, nachdem ich bei den Flats doch das ein oder andere mal feststellen musste, daß mir etwas Halt fehlt.

Meine erste Begegnung mit Clicks zeigte sich, als ich stolz wie Oskar nach Bocholt fuhr um mein Bergrad in Empfang zu nehmen und den netten Mann dort zu bitten die mitgebrachten Click-Pedale zu montieren. Er sagte mir noch, üb auf dem Parkplatz (wollte ursprünglich mit dem Rad heim fahren) ein- und ausklicken. Hab ich brav gemacht.

So fuhr ich gen Heimat... es kam die erste Ampel.... und die zweite...shice....da war doch was.... aber da wars schon zu spät  sich auf Asphalt zu packen tut echt weh, dafür hatten die Autofahrer Spaß, war ja auch nur ne große Kreuzung. 

Letztendlich bin ich doch zum Bahnhof gegurkt und bin dem Zug heim gefahren... hab mich so blöde aufs Handgelenk gepackt, daß ich 6 Wochen Spaß mit hatte.
Wars erste und einzige mal, daß ich vergessen habe auszuklicken.


----------



## Fup (12. November 2009)

Hallo die Damen!

Ich fahre immer eingecklickt, auch auf Trails. Ohne würde ich mich unsicher fühlen. Meine Clickies habe ich so eingestellt, dass sie ganz leicht auslösen. Auf einem holprigen Trail hält die Verbindung problemlos. Wenn ich schnell anhalten will, komme ich immer aus dem Click raus. Bislang bin ich nur ganz selten bei einem Sturz am Pedal hängen geblieben.

Ich will jetzt mal Wheelie üben - dazu werde ich am Anfang aber Turnschuhe anziehen, bevor ich auf dem Rücken liegend ausklicken muss ;-) Dafür mir extra andere Schuhe und Pedale zu kaufen ist mir zu aufwendig.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## M_on_Centurion (12. November 2009)

Ich fahre schon seit über 10 Jahren mit Kombipedalen und fast immer eingeclickt. Aber auf Trails ist mir als Anfängerin die andere Seite (momentan noch) lieber.


----------



## apoptygma (12. November 2009)

Ausschließlich Klickies. Auch wenns im Gelände hier und da noch zu "unschönen" Szenen kommt  

Aber ich möchte diese Doppelgedöns einfach nicht. Ist wie Hardesteil und Fully....ich will nur eine "Sorte" beherrschen lernen


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Ich bin eine aus der Oldiesfraktion und habe vor gefühlten 100 Jahren mit - jetzt kommt´s: Riemchen angefangen!   

Kurz, nachdem ich die ersten Klickies gesehen habe (ich glaube am Bike eines Teamkollegen), habe ich ummontiert und blieb dabei, egal in welchem Gelände (ich war ja CC-Racerin...) - mit einer Ausnahme: Da ich irgendwann meine Singlespeeder auch im Winter und zum Gassiradeln verwenden wollte, war Bedarf an normalen Pedalen angesagt. Kombipedale fand ich übel, weil immer die falsche Seite oben war und reine Klickies mit normalen Schuhen ging nicht wirklich gut...  

Und nun habe ich seit wenigen Wochen einen Langhuber hier rumstehen, an dem natürlich Flats montiert sind. Genial zum schnellen Absteigen beim Tricksen, weniger genial am Berg, wenn man gern ziehen würde, noch weniger genial, wenn man/frau sich die Fahrtechnik mit Klickies verhunzt hat!  

Heißt: Ich fahre inzwischen beides, Flats und Klickies. Aber keine Kombis. Never ever! Und ich muss die "saubere" Technik üben.


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Ich hab mit Klickies angefangen, was auch gut geklappt hat, habe dann aber auf Flats gewechselt da sich mein Einsatzgebiet immer mehr Richtung bergab, springen und auch mal etwas technischere Trails fahren verschoben hat. Manchmal gibt es Stellen die guckt man sich nochmal genauer an oder muss anhalten und dann kommt man nicht schnell genug wieder in die Klickies und hängt dann da . Da kann man mit flats schnell rauf und runter vom Pedal und lernt auch die richtige Sprungtechnik. Auch wenns bergauf öfters mal etwas leichter ginge mit Klickies würde ich jetzt nicht wieder wechseln wollen. Und hin und her switchen find ich generell nicht so dolle. Finde es schon nervig an beiden Bikes völlig unterschiedliche Bremsen zu fahren .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2009)

ich fahre auch nur mit Clickies, ich habe mich damals auch sehr schnell daran gewöhnt und zu Anfang 1 oder 2 mal umfallen, weil man es vergessen hat, gehört eben einfach dazu 
Meine Pedale sind aber relativ locker eingestellt, beim Sturz gehe ich da automatisch raus.

Auf Trails und wurzeligen Stellen fühle ich mich eigentlich eingeklickt sicherer... Habe aber Pedale mit Kunststoffkäfig, da kann man auch mal ausgeklickt ganz gut drauf stehen...

Neulich habe ich während einer Tour eine Schraube am Schuh verloren und musste das Cleat entfernen, meine Güte, ich bin "einfüßig" gefahren wie der erste Mensch


----------



## trek 6500 (12. November 2009)

..ich bin eingefleischte flat fahrerin - IMMER .könnte mir nicht vorstellen , an ner schwierigen stellen nicht rechtzeitig aus den dingern zu kommen ... und obwohl schon zig leute gesagt haben - du musst das mal probieren , habe ich mich bisher erfolgreich geweigert !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Beim Marathon würde man mit Flats vermutlich viel zuviel Energie verpulvern. Nicht umsonst fahren wir alle absolut steife Sohlen (oft genug Carbon) und Klickies. Abgesehen vom Gewicht der Dinger... Bei MA und vor allem bei CC-Rennen habe ich noch nie jemanden mit Flats gesehen. Bei FR oder DH dagegen auch schon Kombipedale.


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Im CC und beim MA ist das auch gut so und sinnvoll . Das könnte ich mir mit Flats auch nicht vorstellen .


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2009)

Ich fahre überall mit Click.
Auch wenn ich mir bei der Kombination völlig verklemmter Cleat + Vollbremsung auf Schotter bergab (für eine Maus!  ) mal den linken Ellenbogen gebrochen habe.
Mein Fazit:
- die Schuhe wurden entsorgt (ich wußte vorher schon, dass am linken Fuß der Cleat klemmt, war aber immer zu faul, mich drum zu kümmern, da ich mit Gewalt immer rauskam - außer eben das eine mal  )
- ich bremse nicht mehr für Mäuse.

Ansonsten - wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich ohne Clicks überhaupt nicht fahren. Ich habe mir wahrscheinlich komplett damit den Fahrstil versaut.
Clickies sind überall so eingestellt, dass ich leicht auslösen kann.

Richtig schwere Sachen fahre ich aber nicht... Beim letzten Versuch an einem sehr stark verwurzelten Trail bin ich in den neben dran fließenden Bach gefallen  (ich war aber selber Schuld - ich habe die Wurzel zu langsam genommen). Das Auslösen hat da aber geklappt.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. November 2009)

...bin den willingen marathon schon 2 x gefahren - und da waren einige mit flats !!! 510 auf´m flat is so fest wie´n clickie !!


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

> Bei MA und vor allem bei CC-Rennen habe ich noch nie jemanden mit Flats gesehen.


Ich schon: Nathan Rennie






Ich würd gern ab und zu wechseln, machen viele Pros auch, aber die haben nen Mechaniker und ich bin zu faul zum schrauben.


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich würd gern ab und zu wechseln, machen viele Pros auch, aber die haben nen Mechaniker und ich bin zu faul zum schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (13. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Beim Marathon würde man mit Flats vermutlich viel zuviel Energie verpulvern. Nicht umsonst fahren wir alle absolut steife Sohlen (oft genug Carbon) und Klickies. Abgesehen vom Gewicht der Dinger... Bei MA und vor allem bei CC-Rennen habe ich noch nie jemanden mit Flats gesehen.




Wärst in Langenberg gewesen, hättest du wenigstens eine mit Flats gesehen  
Im Ernst, da hab ich mir Clicks gewünscht, gerade bergnauf .


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich würd gern ab und zu wechseln, machen viele Pros auch, aber die haben nen Mechaniker und ich bin zu faul zum schrauben.



Mechanikerin!


----------



## Radlerin (13. November 2009)

Mir bleibt gar nix anderes übrig als schrauben --> zu viele Räder und zu wenige Pedalen...  Wobei ich das ja leicht ändern könnte, aber ich bin zu faul zum kaufen, da geht schrauben schneller... 



swe68 schrieb:


> - ich bremse nicht mehr für Mäuse.



 

Mir ist mal ne Taube unter die Räder gekommen. Menschlisch-tierisches Missverständnis. Die Taube dachte (bestimmt), sie könne einfach sitzen bleiben, die Radfahrer fahren eh immer um sie rum. Der Radfahrer (also ich) dachte, ich könne einfach geradeaus fahren, die Tauben fliegen eh immer weg. Tja, Pech.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2009)

Derartige Erlebnisse hatte ich nur mit dem Motorrad. Einmal ist mir eine Katze bei ca. 40km/h von rechts nach links unter dem Motorrad (einer Großenduro) durchgelaufen. Also knapp hinter dem Vorderrad und noch vor dem Motor. War richtig knapp für uns Beide...


----------



## scylla (13. November 2009)

Ich muss gestehen, auch schon mal einen Vogel gemordet zu haben. War mit dem Rennrad in der Gruppe unterwegs und irgendwie ist eine Schwalbe nicht schnell genug aufgeflogen und ist dann mitten im Pulk gelandet, unglücklicherweise unter meinen Rädern... hat ihr den Flügel gebrochen und wir mussten ihr dann den Gnadenstoß geben, dass sie nicht noch leidet 

Pedale wechsel ich eigentlich am Mtb ständig. Die Schrauberei dabei stört mich nicht so sehr. Geht ja eigentlich recht flott. 
Auf unbekannten, ruppigen Abfahrten bin ich eben ungern mit Klickies unterwegs, weil ich da Angst habe, nicht rechtzeitig rauszukommen. Ist aber wohl eher eine psychologische Sache. Wenn mit Klickies mal was schiefgegangen ist, bin ich dann doch meistens rausgekommen und habe mich hinterher gewundert, wie ich das denn gemacht habe 
Und auf der anderen Seite löse ich manchmal bei meinen Mitfahrern schmunzeln aus, weil ich auf Flats beim Absteigen den Fuß immer so komisch drehe


----------



## trek 6500 (13. November 2009)

@scylla : ..man muss eine schwalbe nicht umbringen , weil sie einen gebrochnenen flügel hat . einpacken und zum tierartz - der sie kostenlos behandelt , weil wildtier - wäre wohl die bessere alternative gewesen.......


----------



## scylla (14. November 2009)

das wusste damals keiner von uns... nächstes Mal (das hoffentlich nicht kommt) bin ich schlauer.


----------



## BierFlo (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich wollte mir jetzt für mein Bike Klickis kaufen, habe allerdings keine Ahnung was da für MTB gut geeignet ist...
Weiss einer vielleicht ein gutes System und eine Marke mit einem guten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis?
Gruß,
BierFlo


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis haben sicher Shimanos XT. Es gibt auch Alternativen von Ritchey oder die Rose-Eigenmarke. Die schenken sich sicher nichts...


----------



## Radlerin (18. November 2009)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katinka22 (19. November 2009)

Wenn ich vielleicht doch noch mal darf ...

Ich bin selber längere Zeit mit dem XT-Pedal gefahren, hab mich aber nie so richtig wohl gefühl, weil sie mir v.a. im Ausstieg zu "hakelig" waren.  Ich hatte immer Angst, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig rauskomme und bin deshalb in schwierigen Situationen oft mit einem Fuß ausgeklickt gefahren, was ja im Grunde eher kontraproduktiv ist. 
Ich habe mir dann das Time ATAC Lady - Pedal gekauft und bin damit super glücklich. Obige Probleme habe ich gar nicht mehr und kann jetzt auch im Stehen ausklicken ohne hinzufallen. Auch eine Freundin meinte, dass man aus den Time leichter rauskommt als aus den ganz leicht eingestellten Shimano-Pedalen.

Mit welchem Pedal man am besten klar kommt ist mit Sicherheit eine sehr subjektive Sache. Daher mein Fazit:
Wenn du mit den XT klar kommst, super .
Wenn nicht, dann vielleicht mal die Time ausprobieren. Wenn man damit klar kommt, lohnt sich auch der höhere Preis (~90 , haben aber für mich aufgrund der Funktion das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis).


----------



## scylla (19. November 2009)

FÃ¼r 90â¬ kriegst du auch schon XTR Pedale. Da ist der Ein-und Ausstieg super definiert, und die softeste Einstellung ist schon so butterweich, dass man eher unabsichtlich "rausfÃ¤llt".


----------



## katinka22 (19. November 2009)

Die XTR hab ich auch schon probiert, fand die auch besser als die XT, aber eben nicht so gut wie die Time.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2009)

"Rausfallen" sollte man aber nicht, das kann auf einem ruppigen Trail dann schon mal gefährlich werden. Auf dem Alltagsradl hab ich auch so einseitige Klicks, einfach, damit ich im Frühjahr mit Bergschuhen in die Arbeit radeln kann, da sind mir die Raceschuhe zu kalt. Und morgens um 7 mag ich nicht anfangen, umzuschrauben. Außerdem fahr ich auch damit am WE dann ganz bequem mit Sandalen zum Bäcker, etc. Auf dem gescheiten Bergradel hab ich die Shimano 424 mit dem Plastikkäfig. Selbst wenn man mal an einer blöden Stelle nicht sofort ins Pedal reinkommt, hat man einen einigermaßen guten Stand. Und im Urlaub kann man abends damit auch gut mit normalen Schuhen mal zum Essen fahren oder zum Shoppen gehen.


----------



## BierFlo (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt die Shimano XT und bin zufrieden damit!

Bei schwierigen Stellen kann man ja entweder erst ausklicken oder man übt so lange bis man auch vor einem Sturz noch rechtzeitig ausklicken kann!


----------



## Trail-Bremse (29. Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann, seid ihr alle so tapfer! 
Fing vor 12 Jahren mit Riemenpedalen an. Kaufte mir dann vor knapp 5 Jahren ein Rocky an welchem Eggbeater montiert waren. Also hab ich gedacht die bleiben dran. Bin zur Freude meiner Kollegen nur noch im Dreck rumgefallen weil ich es gewöhnt war den Fuß nach hinten rauszuziehen. Das ging halt nicht mehr. Also Überlenkerabgang. Bekam dann von meinem Mann seine abgelegten Shimano Click-Pedale spendiert. Bei Schlamm kam ich fast nicht rein und 2 Mal bin ich einfach drin festgefroren. Hab das Theater ein halbes Jahr mitgemacht und hatte ständig verstürzte Knie und blaue Flecken. Irgendwann dann furchtbare Angst vor den Trails. Fahre jetzt seit 4 Jahren ganz glücklich und von allen anderen belächelt wieder meine "Körbchen"  
Muss allerdings sagen dass ich am Rennrad Clickies hab und mit denen super zurechtkomme. Da sehe ich vorher schon wann ich aus dem Pedal muss. Im Trail ist es doch oft sehr spontan.


----------



## Veloce (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre ausschließlich Klickpedale . Am Anfang war mir im Gelände bissl
mulmig . Jetzt sind auch schwierige Stellen damit selbstverständlich .
Ich bin mir allerdings bewußt das die Klickies zum Mogeln verführen und
hab für  Fahrtechnikübungen schon Flats parat .
Nur Riemenpedale mag ich jetzt gar nicht mehr fahren .


----------



## Veloce (29. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Oh Mann, seid ihr alle so tapfer!
> Fing vor 12 Jahren mit Riemenpedalen an. Kaufte mir dann vor knapp 5 Jahren ein Rocky an welchem Eggbeater montiert waren. Also hab ich gedacht die bleiben dran. Bin zur Freude meiner Kollegen nur noch im Dreck rumgefallen weil ich es gewöhnt war den Fuß nach hinten rauszuziehen. Das ging halt nicht mehr. Also Überlenkerabgang. Bekam dann von meinem Mann seine abgelegten Shimano Click-Pedale spendiert. Bei Schlamm kam ich fast nicht rein und 2 Mal bin ich einfach drin festgefroren. Hab das Theater ein halbes Jahr mitgemacht und hatte ständig verstürzte Knie und blaue Flecken. Irgendwann dann furchtbare Angst vor den Trails. Fahre jetzt seit 4 Jahren ganz glücklich und von allen anderen belächelt wieder meine "Körbchen"
> Muss allerdings sagen dass ich am Rennrad Clickies hab und mit denen super zurechtkomme. Da sehe ich vorher schon wann ich aus dem Pedal muss. Im Trail ist es doch oft sehr spontan.




Die Auslösehärte läßt sich bei Shimano Klickies einstellen und gelegentlich ein paar Tropfen Brunox halten den Mechanismus geschmeidig .
Leider vergessen viele die Klickies gewöhnt sind Neulinge  in die Benutzung einzuweisen und die Pedalauslöse und Plattenposition  
optimal einzustellen .


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr bisher nur Flats, aber muss mir evtl. mal Klickies für mein CC kaufen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr nen marathon mitlaufen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre Marathons (allerdings nur 85km und nicht auf Zeit) mit meinen Riemenpedalen


----------



## giani (29. Dezember 2009)

fahre jetzt eigentlich nur noch mit clicks, im downhill ist es einfach bequem das man nicht von den pedalen rutscht und bei einem sturtz ist man gleich raus.

habe jetzt schon meine 4 crank brothers malet finde die pedale von der funktion unschlagbar jedoch halten sie meistens keine 3 monate ohne das die achse stark verbogen ist.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir doch lieber Shimano DX mit Alukäfig. Die sind zwar nicht so leicht, aber sie funktionieren sehr gut. Und halten vor allem


----------



## giani (29. Dezember 2009)

ja bin sie schon gefahren, aber kann jetzt nichts mit den shimano pedalen anfangen.
und habe einfach 2 paar und geht ja alles auf garantie


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> und habe einfach 2 paar und geht ja alles auf garantie




auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## anna94 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich fahre auch ausschließlich mit clicks .Ich fühle mich mit denen einfach sicherer .
Habe aber bisher auch noch keine Rennerfahrung gemacht (fahre erst seit einem knappen Jahr  )

LG Anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

